
We called BS on AI. Here's a thread of what we learned - longdefeat
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1092153626812792832.html
======
mindcrime
And the point of this exercise is? I mean, it's not like anybody working on /
in the AI field pretends that AI is perfect. Everybody is acutely aware that
we're still a long way from AI systems that never make mistakes.. then again,
we're a long way from human systems that never make mistakes as well.

If people think calling this out is important, more power to them. But honest,
it's a lot like running around screaming at people to look both ways before
crossing the road.

